# Re: Thailand-UK postal service.



## Rothwell

*Re: Thailand-UK postal service.*

I lived off Petchburi Road for more than 10 years, the postal service between Thailand and the UK was most efficient, and I never experienced any problem with the post over that long period of time. However, since we moved to live off Phaholyothin Rd near Saphan Kwai several months ago, several letters + Xmas cards and a couple of packages sent to me from the UK have not arrived. I checked at our local Post Office near Jatujak, and they confirmed that there is no mistake in my address or post code, so I'm at a loss to know what the problem is or how to rectify it. I wondered if anyone had had a similar experience, or might have some idea how to get to the bottom of this problem?


----------



## penguin

Rothwell said:


> I lived off Petchburi Road for more than 10 years, the postal service between Thailand and the UK was most efficient, and I never experienced any problem with the post over that long period of time. However, since we moved to live off Phaholyothin Rd near Saphan Kwai several months ago, several letters + Xmas cards and a couple of packages sent to me from the UK have not arrived. I checked at our local Post Office near Jatujak, and they confirmed that there is no mistake in my address or post code, so I'm at a loss to know what the problem is or how to rectify it. I wondered if anyone had had a similar experience, or might have some idea how to get to the bottom of this problem?


I have been working/living in Thailand for over 12 years and have never experienced the loss of any mail until late 2008 when a CD that was sent to me from the UK went missing.I have no idea why or how to solve the problem though.


----------



## richosr

*Postal Service in Thailand*



Rothwell said:


> I lived off Petchburi Road for more than 10 years, the postal service between Thailand and the UK was most efficient, and I never experienced any problem with the post over that long period of time. However, since we moved to live off Phaholyothin Rd near Saphan Kwai several months ago, several letters + Xmas cards and a couple of packages sent to me from the UK have not arrived. I checked at our local Post Office near Jatujak, and they confirmed that there is no mistake in my address or post code, so I'm at a loss to know what the problem is or how to rectify it. I wondered if anyone had had a similar experience, or might have some idea how to get to the bottom of this problem?


Hi, It's not just that area that has problems. We live in South Thailand (Nakhon Si Thammarat, and many items go missing. Sometimes we get no delivery for weeks and then a large delivery of backed up mail. Thailand is renowned for mail 'disappearing, so much so that UK banks will no longer dispatch Credit Cards or Debit cards to Thailand addresses, as they all get intercepted. I know that this does not solve your problem but this is an inherent issue in Thailand.

kindest regards

Steve


----------



## KhwaamLap

Its probably being nicked by the Thai postie. You can pay to have things held at the post office and collected yourself (post office box) - you'll find nothing goes missing then.


----------



## Rothwell

KhwaamLap said:


> Its probably being nicked by the Thai postie. You can pay to have things held at the post office and collected yourself (post office box) - you'll find nothing goes missing then.


Thanks for that information.


----------



## King Silk

*Credit Card theft from Mail*



richosr said:


> Hi, It's not just that area that has problems. We live in South Thailand (Nakhon Si Thammarat, and many items go missing. Sometimes we get no delivery for weeks and then a large delivery of backed up mail. Thailand is renowned for mail 'disappearing, so much so that UK banks will no longer dispatch Credit Cards or Debit cards to Thailand addresses, as they all get intercepted. I know that this does not solve your problem but this is an inherent issue in Thailand.
> 
> kindest regards
> 
> Steve


True UK Banks are loath to send Credit Cards to Thailand. But I have persuaded mine to send mine and they have got to me every time. The trick is to place them inside a small book so that the card cannot be detected and to put it in a non-business type of envelope and write the name and address by hand.
Hopefully my new card will arrive any day now......fingers crossed.


----------



## King Silk

*Hurrah!*



King Silk said:


> True UK Banks are loath to send Credit Cards to Thailand. But I have persuaded mine to send mine and they have got to me every time. The trick is to place them inside a small book so that the card cannot be detected and to put it in a non-business type of envelope and write the name and address by hand.
> Hopefully my new card will arrive any day now......fingers crossed.



My Debit Card has just been delivered. It only took five days to get here.....


----------



## Rothwell

King Silk said:


> My Debit Card has just been delivered. It only took five days to get here.....


About a year ago, after several unsuccessful attempts to have it sent by mail, my new debit card was delivered to my door by courier service from London, it took about 24 hours!


----------

